# fiamma turb-vent p3



## motorman (May 24, 2005)

can anyone help. we have a welcome 85 05-09-07 the fan only works now and then, when switching on, the indicator light lights every time but the fan may or may not rotate. am i doing something wrong or is there a fault
david


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fan*

Hello,

Is the thermostat turned down?

If not either the PCB is Faulty or the fuse on the PCB has blonw (early versions did not have a fuse on the PCB).

Trev.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

HI
Just wondering if you fixed this problem or not as similar is happening to ours. Apparently it may be due to lack of use. It sometimes works if we turn it on then slowly turn back the swithch to low and sometimes it starts again then?
Any ideas anyone?
Chris


----------

